# What is this on my live rock?



## loveguppies (Dec 7, 2012)

I found a couple more little things on my rock I wasn't sure of...first is the hairy looking black thing and second- some of the rock has just black and or very dark spots on them, I'm just wondering if that's something I shouldn't put in my tank? Black just seems bad. Thanks in advance for any help I appreciate it!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

You just got the rock, Im guessing. That is what appears to be die off of the rock from it getting dried out. The ammonia from that is what start cycling the tank.


----------



## loveguppies (Dec 7, 2012)

Reefing Madness said:


> You just got the rock, Im guessing. That is what appears to be die off of the rock from it getting dried out. The ammonia from that is what start cycling the tank.


Okay, it hasn't been dry at all in over a year, it was in someone's tank and I've had it in a tote with power heads and a heater. I'll throw it in the tank, just wanted to make sure it wasn't bad stuff(the spikey hair looking black spot was a little concerning). Thanks!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Na, I wouldn't worry about it. If you are you can always give it a scrub off and then put it back. You'll be fine either way.


----------

